# Summertime smallie baits



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been out a few times for smallies this year and haven't done very good. I was exploring some new areas but was still expecting better results. This makes me ask the following question. What are some recommendations for summertime smallies on smaller streams (size of Hocking and smaller) when flow is summer low and weather is hot? 
My first instinct is to go with tube fished in wood current breaks here on the Hocking. Then maybe go with crawdad crankbait for head of pool areas below riffles. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Tube bait would have been my first suggestion but see you already tried that. Live hellgramites if you can get them will work with out a doubt. I've got some Case plastic hellgramites and they work pretty good.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

give a small (1.5") black plastic crayfish on a small black jighead a try sometime.....bouncing it along the bottom as you bring it back in. i cant say for sure that its a great lure but i can say i caught a few on it in "small" creek waters.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

oufisherman said:


> I've been out a few times for smallies this year and haven't done very good. I was exploring some new areas but was still expecting better results. This makes me ask the following question. What are some recommendations for summertime smallies on smaller streams (size of Hocking and smaller) when flow is summer low and weather is hot?
> My first instinct is to go with tube fished in wood current breaks here on the Hocking. Then maybe go with crawdad crankbait for head of pool areas below riffles. Any help would be appreciated.


Are you talking about the Hocking river or some creek with the same name? I am guessing you are talking about another hocking. Either that or your opinion and mine are different in what we consider small.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tubes! Senkos! Sweet Beaver!

However, Ive been using a lot of different lures this year. Try some low profile spinnerbaits burned around structure in the current. I have also had good luck with wooden flat-sided crankbaits or LC pointers in clear water.

Smallies are belligerent and will hit just about anything if you can find them.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been having good luck on Rapala Shad Raps RS, The smallies have been hitting it, but the saugeyes are loving it. In stained water try the firetiger and in clear water try the creek chub or shiner colors. I think when they bounce off of the bottom it triggers strikes. Chart. Walley Divers have been my go to bait when nothing else is working. The wide wobble must drive em crazy. If the creek is really small, try a white rooster tail. Anything will hit them.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Rod&Reel, I was talking about the Hocking River here around Athens. I think that I'm gonna go out on Monday morning and give them another shot.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the 3.5'' sweet beaver can be deadly, also try a small buzzbait.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

oufisherman said:


> Hey Rod&Reel, I was talking about the Hocking River here around Athens. I think that I'm gonna go out on Monday morning and give them another shot.


I fish the Hocking River whenever I get down that way going to see my grandparents. But not in Athens. I fish it in Logan. My uncle has a house thats about a 2 minute walk from it. So I go and park there and fish in that area. Right off route 664. This area the river isn't as small. So I am guessing it is small in Athens then? Your fishing a good River. My uncle caught a 3 foot muskie out of the area I fish. There is a big deep pool by his house that he caught it in.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

If the water is super clear try a 4 lizard or a tube with a split shot about a foot above the tube. A soft jerk bait worked quick will trigger some hits.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I have luck with the Stick-O's, Yum Dingers, Baby Brush Hog. If it's low try using no weight. If you are fishing ripples or below the ripples use a small split shot.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I start to fish at night...at least when I can swing it. You might want to pair up with somone in case your light burns out...like mine recently did  . I think night fishing for smallies in the heat of the summer is one of the most fun methods to fish and relatively easy...at least once you get in the water.

I use a jitterbug mostly. Steady retrieve, but don't set the hook when you hear the splashing and "sucking" noises of the bass locating and trying to suck down the bait. You'll know when they're on. It seems to me like the average size increases when I am night fishing. Assuming this is true, I am guessing it is because older/wider/bigger ones really don't get a good chance to inspect the bait, they are just after the noise. 

You might even try to add a stinger hook, but usually not necessary. Just throw back near the same spot and they'll come after it again usually. Adds to the excitement 

The hard part is getting setup to go at night (headlamp, extra batteries, fishing partner, etc.)!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. As always, a wealth of info on this site. I think it's time to try some new things!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm gonna try some small spinners and buzz baits this year if I can get away from rooster tails. I might try some tubes too


when we getting together this summer Shane? Sundays are probbly best for me right now


----------

